# TiVo HD w/lifetime, wireless adapter, and expanded storage



## gadgetkid (Oct 10, 2002)

eBay/PayPal fees are awfully high. I'm trying to gauge interest before putting my TiVo HD on eBay. Is there interest within this community? If so, I'll create an eBay auction and update this post with a link.


----------



## Tanja341 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm definitely interested. How much are you asking?


----------

